# Is it too early to put swarm traps out in Central Texas? What would be the harm?



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

There is no reason to put them out unless you won't be able to when swarming season arrives. They will just get weathered or infested with pests. If there are no swarms out none will move in. HERE, we have an oddball earliest swarm around 2/15, but it really only starts after 3/1 peaking in the middle of April. So I put mine out after 3/1 and bring them in in June. 
Remember my famous qoute: A small swarm will fit into a large swarm trap, but a large swarm will not fit into a small swarm trap.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

And remember one of my famous words of advice: 
More swarm lure is not better. Swarms will come but not move in.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

AND!.....your best trap is your standard size brood chamber (deep frames, not mediums). Use boxes that can serve other purposes.


----------



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

Frank, do you have an opinion as to the source of the swarms you are trapping? IOW, are they from other beekeepers or from the wild?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Gino45 said:


> Frank, do you have an opinion as to the source of the swarms you are trapping? IOW, are they from other beekeepers or from the wild?


Probably many more from wild colonies than beekeepers. There are only hobby beekeepers in my area and their density compared to the population is not very many. I do however catch some that appear similar to the package bees the local club buys. This swarm was caught nearby a few fellow big time hobbiests. That is the best location for your traps. Don't tell them however. Bait swarms prefer big combs. These are 11 1/4" deep Jumbo frames.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Marant,

It pays to put them out early. I landed this one early in the spring next to Odfrank’s and Tanksbees hives back in 2016.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie.....in a few months it will be THREE years you are repeating that story to Beesource. Don't you have anything new in three years to start repeating for the next three year? I might have to recommend to your wife to send you in for an "onset of dementia" doctor consultation.



Charlie B said:


> Marant,
> It pays to put them out early. I landed this one early in the spring next to Odfrank’s and Tanksbees hives back in 2016.
> ATTACH=CONFIG]44999[/ATTACH]


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> Charlie.....in a few months it will be THREE years you are repeating that story to Beesource. Don't you have anything new in three years to start repeating for the next three year? I might have to recommend to your wife to send you in for an "onset of dementia" doctor consultation.


Ok, ok Ollie, you’re right. How about this story:

In the spring of 2018, Ollie and I had a mono a mono swarm trap competition at my cabin in the Santa Cruz Mountains. The area is a total honeybee desert because we wanted it to be challenging. He used his goofy jumbo nuc he always brags about an I used an 8 frame deep. Well, I think you can guess what happened.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Well you have bored us all with that new bragging now on several different threads, so it is old news after nine months also. But since it's all you got we will have to suffer with you repeating it until you conclude you have made a new magnificent accomplishment. Oh I forget....your thread about how much you are selling fennel honey for. Repeat that a few more times.



Charlie B said:


> odfrank said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie.....in a few months it will be THREE years you are repeating that story to Beesource. Don't you have anything new in three years to start repeating for the next three year? I might have to recommend to your wife to send you in for an "onset of dementia" doctor consultation.
> ...


----------



## The Everything Bee Vacuum (May 1, 2018)

It's still too early for swarms, but... I am going to get my first swarm of the year tomorrow @7am. I'd guess it's really an abscond, but a basketball of bees is still a basketball of bees! And to make it more fun, it's at a recycling center!

And I did my first cutout on Saturday (it was 70F!). So the year is off and running.


----------

